# Frozen OJ Beef Marinade



## carnivore (Feb 13, 2004)

no, this isn't something Mr. Simpson whipped up during a snowstorm...
Just tried this a couple evenings ago with a nice, fat 1 1/2" thick steak.  Really tasty.

*Frozen OJ Beef Marinade*
Makes enough for 1 1/2 lbs beef
1/3 cup frozen orange juice concentrate, thawed
3 tbsp vegetable oil
3 tbsp honey
2 cloves garlic, minced or pressed
1/3 cup diced onion
1 tbsp Dijon mustard
1-2 tbsp Tabasco
--mix all ingredients well.  place beef in a glass or plastic dish, or ziplock bag.  pour marinade over beef, flipping to coat well.  cover & marinate 4-12 hours in fridge.  when ready to cook, drain beef and season all sides with salt & pepper.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 14, 2004)

Did you use a ribeye?  This recipe looks great!!!

BTW, I've got my pork chops in the fridge slathered with the olive oil, garlic, rosemary, and thyme.  I sure hope they're good tomorrow errrrrr..... today  :P


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 14, 2004)

kitchenelf;
   What the devil are you doin' up at that hour?????That does look good carnivore.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 14, 2004)

LOL Bubba - sometimes I just have to pretend I'm young!!!!  I was on my way home from a girlfriend's (whose sister we are coaxing through a bad time   ), called my husband and said I was headed home and somehow he talked me into meeting him at our favorite local hangout.  So.......hence the late hour.   :roll:


----------



## Dove (Feb 14, 2004)

Elf,
I thought Hickory rolled the sidewalks up at 10:00 P.M...........
Things do have a way of changing.
lol Dove


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 15, 2004)

LOL Dove - they changed it to 10:30 and I stay in the shadows and sneak around.  8)


----------



## Dove (Feb 15, 2004)

Sounds like fun Elf..wait until I get my jacket on and away we go! Lets ask Jed if he can come out and play in the dark.


----------

